# Please help me I'm scared with endoscopy



## anyita (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi! This saturday I am scheduled to have an upper endoscopy and I am scared to death.I am a very nervous person and although I had one done 5 years ago where they found an ulcer it was very scary because i felt a lot of nausea.At that time I ask not to have any tranquilizer because I am scared of them.They put me a spray on my throat but I think that is what made me have more nausea.This time I talked to my doctor and told him no spray and no tranquilizer.I am with a little cough I am worried if I need to cough while I am with the tube inside.Is this test too risky??Please help me,is a week I don't sleep thinking in this coming saturday.Thanks Anyita


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi:I'm not sure why you would want to do this test without any sedation; there are many medications that can be given to you to combat the nausea. Without the sedation and without the anesthetizing spray in the throat, you will probably experience some gag reflex and some feelings of pressure and perhaps some cramping in the esophagus. Try to relax as much as you can with deep breathing, and try to put it out of your mind before the test as much as you can. I hope it goes well for you. JR


----------

